# ls2 243 heads



## FL.Goat (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey guys, its has probably been answered hundreds of times. I have a 04 gto, looking into swapping 243 heads on and getting rid of the 241's. Is it a direct bolt on replacement or do I need to change push rods etc... the car has lt's, full exhaust, slp pulley, and tuned. With the the 243 heads will I also need to be re-tuned? 

thanks for any help. Joe


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You will need a tune. More work then I would do unless I was doing a cam along with valvetrain and pushrods.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You'll need a tune. A cam and tune would give a LOT more bang for the buck. You'd maybe gain 20 RWHP after tune with heads. The cam and a tune could give you 60-80 RWHP


----------



## bigdeezs (Jan 2, 2014)

243s are a direct a bolt-on but you should always measure the pushrod length to make sure its correct when changing heads, cam or gaskets. Different thicknesses of gaskets, milled heads, and base circles on cams can be different which is why you should always measure pushrod length when changing any of those. 

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/cca-7702-1/overview/ is usefull tool for this.

Also like stated...do a cam too since you'll be in there. Makes all the work much more worth it.


----------

